

$10 ebook debate - who should decide? - francissson
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/panacea-or-poison-pill-who-gets-to-decide-about-the-10-e-book/

======
Nogwater
Where else do manufacturers decide on the price of the good and not the
retailer? I know lots of items come with MSRPs, but they're just suggestions.

Also, what about resale price maintenance?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resale_price_maintenance> I just stumbled upon
that page from the MSRP page.

Edit: fixed typo

~~~
Confusion
_Where else do manufacturers decide on the price of the good and not the
retailer?_

Everywhere. If a retailer starts selling a product below a certain price, that
will have its effect on the reputation of the product. Therefore the
manufacturer often contractually requires that the retailer will not sell the
product below a certain price.

------
francissson
Are ebooks a tangible artifact? I don't have the answer.

But, I think that ebooks should be cheaper than their paper counterpart. The
paper version should be considered premium version.

------
Zak
Ebooks should cost whatever the seller charges for them. The publisher's only
influence over that should be the amount the publisher charges for wholesale
copies.

------
waterlesscloud
In the end, of course, the consumer will decide.

